# Started a Bulk but experienced mostly in dieting



## dsldude (Sep 11, 2008)

Well I have finally started to get back on the weights after about 18 months of mostly losing weight and general weight management but doing non resistance sports etc.

I am 5 ft 10 78kg 18% bodyfat, I was at one point about 89kg fatter but probs had a little more muscle mass as I think the dieting did cause me to lose abit of muscle too.

Anyway I have a training plan its pretty simple squats, chest press, deadlifts, bent over rows, tricep dips, military press, chin up's spilt over 2 sessions 3 times a week.

My goals are muscle gain of course but nice and steady and I dont want to go to overboard on the calories to cause body fat percent to rise I dont expect it to really drop while bulking but still want to keep the calories under reasonable control but not at the cost of gains.

I have attached my food log for today I get the feeling I haven't had enough calories but the protein level seems about right? , would appreciate advice and tweaks on the diet to get the right macros and levels to get reasonable gains.

:beer:


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

For bulking you'd need at least another 1000 cals....if you can bump up your protein to 300g carb to 300g and make the rest up with healthy fats


----------



## dsldude (Sep 11, 2008)

:laugh: you can tell I am still breaking out of the calorie under control mind set, tomorrow will try to double the portion sizes of the lean protein and good carbs, and review it and see if i need to add in 1-2 mrp shakes too, or like you said top with good fats, at the moment just having the 9g fish oil a day.


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

yea you'll need t least 1000 more calories for a bulk mate, someone your height/size will need about 2800-3200 calories to maintain... well according BMR and moderate exercise.

calculate your BMR (basal metabolic rate) and add 250-500 calories to that.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

that's more like dieting .. even if i was dieting i would have way more protein than that...

for bulking you need art alot


----------



## jujhimup (Apr 12, 2009)

1800 calories is WAY too low for your weight (even on a diet!). needs to be bumped up to around 2900. take into consideration training, cardio accordingly - so bump that figure up depending on those factors.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2010)

yeah, your probably a bit short on cals mate. Proteins not too low, its over 1g per lbs Lean body mass. which is a decent start. Fats a bit short maybe.

What i would do.

Double the amount of chicken and fish your eating first. (200g of chicken is only 1 average sized breast)

Add in some Extra virgin olive oil (10ml drizzled over a couple of meals)

Add more protein to afternoon meal. 60g of corned beef is a bit short. a shake will do if your struggling with amounts.

If your not already, a PWO shake would be a good addition too.

Thats should stick another 600/700cals and 50/60g of Protein on your day. Ish.

See where you are in a couple of weeks/months and then increase portions again if needed.


----------



## dsldude (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice guys appreciated, was finding it hard to get it all down

so have included a couple of mrp shakes as as-well as more whole foods, took cals up

to around 2600 and like advised will review it after 4-6 weeks.


----------



## Sam Wiltshire (Nov 5, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## dsldude (Sep 11, 2008)

dsldude said:


> Thanks for all the advice guys appreciated, was finding it hard to get it all down
> 
> so have included a couple of mrp shakes as as-well as more whole foods, took cals up
> 
> to around 2600 and like advised will review it after 4-6 weeks.


Well its been about 6 weeks now doing stronglifts 5x5 making good progress, eating about 2500 calories a day near enough 200g of protein and carbs and 80g of fats.

In the six weeks i have gone up by about 4kg and am now 83kg I would say just a slight increase in bodyfat maybe to about 20% but I am aware this is starting to get high now, so not sure if I should lower calories to say 2100.

And try six weeks on a cutting cycle but keep trying to carry on with stronglifts the best I can but know I will likely stall on the weekly increases.

Edit: attached a couple of photos 1 on left is mid june at about 80kg other is today at 83kg.

Still got a loooooong way to go as you can see lol


----------

